# DIY JIGGLY Japanese Cotton CHEESECAKE Recipe | You Made What?



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I just came across this section of KP and, I have to say...I'm totally stoked!!!!....I have several HUGE Pinterest pages of food recipes and I've been collecting recipes for YEARS! Can't wait to try some of the wonderful recipes I've seen posted on here.

This Japanese cheesecake looks so delicious! And the girl is so cute. Loved watching her make it and then taste it....several times!...LOL 
Hope you all enjoy it as much as I did.


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow that looks delicious and what a cute little chef she is.


----------



## PeggySca (May 17, 2012)

Did she give the actual recipe?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I found this in the blurb below the video...
Find recipe amounts here (Scroll to bottom of page): https://www.emmymadeinjapan.com/recipes/


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

WOW!!!...LOL...I saw some of the other recipes on that page!!!...CHEETOS COOKIES made with the Flamin' Hot Cheetos...SPAGHETTI-O JELLO...KETCHUP CAKE...


----------



## PeggySca (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Phoenix, I will look.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

thanks for this link. She has some great recipes


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

I'd never heard of this type of cheesecake but now I want to make one!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Emmy is a star to watch.

I look forward to seeing more of you recipes. Keep em coming.



Phoenix said:


> I just came across this section of KP and, I have to say...I'm totally stoked!!!!....I have several HUGE Pinterest pages of food recipes and I've been collecting recipes for YEARS! Can't wait to try some of the wonderful recipes I've seen posted on here.
> 
> This Japanese cheesecake looks so delicious! And the girl is so cute. Loved watching her make it and then taste it....several times!...LOL
> Hope you all enjoy it as much as I did.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Want. Want. Want. Conversion from grams to cups? (Can you tell I really want to try this?)



Phoenix said:


> I found this in the blurb below the video...
> Find recipe amounts here (Scroll to bottom of page): https://www.emmymadeinjapan.com/recipes/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Chocolate volcano cake?



Phoenix said:


> WOW!!!...LOL...I saw some of the other recipes on that page!!!...CHEETOS COOKIES made with the Flamin' Hot Cheetos...SPAGHETTI-O JELLO...KETCHUP CAKE...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Want. Want. Want. Conversion from grams to cups? (Can you tell I really want to try this?)


This is as close as I could get it, using Google:

RECIPE CONVERSION AMOUNTS

130 ml milk converts to a little over 1/2 cup
100 g butter converts to a little under 1/2 cup
200 g cream cheese converts to a little under 1 cup
13 egg whites
6 egg yolks
60 g. flour converts to a little under 1/2 cup
60 g. corn starch converts to a little under 1/2 cup
260 g. sugar converts to a little under 1 and 1/3 cups
1/4 t. cream of tartar
1 t. vanilla


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are a sweetheart. Thanks.



Phoenix said:


> This is as close as I could get it, using Google:
> 
> RECIPE CONVERSION AMOUNTS
> 
> ...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'd really like to try this myself!!!


----------

